# Dual Boot avec un dossier classic ?



## atariX_ (2 Janvier 2010)

Hello, ma question est simple, j'ai un cube, sous 10.4 que je vais ré-installer sous 10.3 ou 10.4, en lui ré-installant bien sur classic, je crois qu'il est possible de booter depuis le dossier classic ( en choisissant le dossier de démarrage dans les préfèrences systèmes sous OS X ), mais je n'en suis plu sur, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'affirmer ou m'infirmer ceci, merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2010)

Pas de problème, un système 9 et un système X peuvent très bien cohabiter sur la même partition, et si ce système 9 est un 9.1, ou un 9.2.x, il pourra même être utilisé comme environnement "Classic" sous OS X, de même que, si le Mac le permet, un dossier Système "Classic" permet un démarrage sous 9 "en natif".

Par contre, si c'est un 9.1, il faudra impérativement remplacer son tableau de bord "Démarrage" par son homologue en provenance d'un système 9.2.x, car celui du 9.1 ne montre pas les "systèmes" de démarrage, mais seulement les "disques" de démarrage.


----------



## atariX_ (2 Janvier 2010)

merci de ta réponse Pascal77, je vais ré-installer tout ça cette après-midi, je posterais un message pour vous dire si ça marche bien


----------



## atariX_ (3 Janvier 2010)

Après la ré-installation, tout marche très bien, sauf que, classic n'est pas installer, je possède un cd de os 9 ( non original ), et un ami me dit qu'il faut extraire le dossier système contenue sur mon cd et le placer dans macintosh hd, aussitôt dit, aussitôt fait. Après avoir ait ça, il me dit qu'il faut aller dans les préfèrences OS X>Classic, et voir si l'ordi trouve un dossier système classic valide, manque de chance, la réponse est non... 
Une alerte s'affiche me disant: Le gestionnaire classic n'est pas installé, vous devez installer Mac OS 9.1 (Gestion de classic).
Mon ami me dit alors d'aller dans les préfèrences OS X>démarrage, et de voir si le cd d'os 9, ou le dossier système copier apparaissent et sont sélectionnables, les deux apparaissent sous le nom: Mac OS 9 FU1-9.0, à ce moment-là je me suis dit que c'étais peut-être parceque mon cd était un 9.0 et non un 9.1 que cela ne marchait pas.
Mon ami me demande de booter sur le cd d'os 9, ce que je fais, pas de chance, le cube refuse catégoriquement, il me demande alors de booter directement sur le dossier système contenu sur macintosh hd, aïe, ? suivie de la tête du finder dans un dossier, pas moyen de re-booter sous os x, j'ai alors ré-installer tout le système, et ça marche très bien, mais j'aimerais bien avoir la possibilité de dual-boot et classic par la même occasion, est-ce que cela serait possibe si je trouve un cd de mac os 9.1 ?
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## didgar (3 Janvier 2010)

Salut !



atariX_ a dit:


> .../... Une alerte s'affiche me disant: Le gestionnaire classic n'est pas installé, vous devez installer Mac OS 9.1 (Gestion de classic). .../... c'était peut-être parceque mon cd était un 9.0 et non un 9.1 que cela ne marchait pas.



Ne sachant pas comment tu as formaté/partitionné ton disque à l'install d'OSX, il peut y avoir deux problèmes.

Le premier : tu n'as pas coché la case "Installer Gestionnaire de disque OS9" [ me souviens plus de l'intitulé exact mais c'est un truc dans le genre ].

Le second : voici ce que dit Mactracker au sujet du Cube : 





> _Original Mac OS : Mac OS *9.0.4* (Mac OS ROM 5.2.1) (DVD) or 9.1 (CD-RW)_



A+

Didier


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2010)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Effectivement, si ton CD OS 9 est un 9.0, ça ne peut pas marcher sur un Cube, par ailleurs, pour qu'un système 9 puisse servir de système Classic, comme je te le disais, il faut un 9.1 ou un 9.2.x (idéalement un 9.2.2). Faut savoir aussi que les mises à jour destinées à transformer un 9.x en 9.2.2 sont gratuites et librement téléchargeables sur le site d'Apple (trois mises à jour à faire à partir d'un 9.0.x : 9.0.x -> 9.1, puis 9.1 -> 9.2.1, et enfin 9.2.1 -> 9.2.2).

Enfin, on t'a dit des sottises, le système de démarrage d'un CD est particulier, et ne peut pas servir à démarrer depuis un disque dur, il faut procéder à une installation à partir de l'installeur présent sur le CD !


----------



## atariX_ (3 Janvier 2010)

Merci de vos réponses, je vais ré-essayer tout ça demain


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, si c'est un 9.1, il faudra impérativement remplacer son tableau de bord "Démarrage" par son homologue en provenance d'un système 9.2.x, car celui du 9.1 ne montre pas les "systèmes" de démarrage, mais seulement les "disques" de démarrage.



Et la touche "alt" au démarrage ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5341458 a dit:
			
		

> Et la touche "alt" au démarrage ?



La touche "alt" au démarrage fait comme le TdB démarrage des système 9.1 et plus anciens, elle ne montre que les volumes de démarrage, mais si tu as deux systèmes sur le même volume


----------



## atariX_ (13 Janvier 2010)

Hello , 
J'ai réussi à ré-installer 10.4+9.2.1 sur mon Cube, tout marche bien, j'ai booter sur le dossier système 9 ce soir, génial  j'ai installer quelques trucs ( nottament des jeux que j'avais télécharger par Mac OS X puis passer dans le dossier Desktop Mac OS 9 ), mais, dans toute cette cascade de bonheur,   y'as un problème... 
Après avoir ré-installer tous les logiciels dont j'ai vraiment besoins sous OS 9, je décide de re-booter sous OS X, donc:
menu pomme>tableau de bord>démarrage
j'attend, et rien n'apparaît, aucun volume de démarrage...
Avez-vous une idée ???
Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2010)

Deux choses à faire : 

1) Mettre à jour ton système en 9.2.2 (mise à jour gratuite)

2) En attendant, pour redémarrer sous X, tu peux soit démarrer avec la touche "alt" enfoncée, puis choisir le volume de démarrage si tu as deux partitions différentes pour 9 et X, soit démarrer avec la touche "X" enfoncée pour forcer le démarrage sous X (cette manip modifie le réglage de la PRam, le système X devient le système de démarrage sélectionné, du moins, c'est ce qui se passe sur mon Pismo).


----------



## atariX_ (13 Janvier 2010)

Merci de ta réponse toujours aussi rapide Pascal77 ^^
Pour l'upgrade en 9.2.2 est-il faisable à partir d'OS X ? Parceque sous 9, le Cube ne détecte plus mon réseau wi-fi...
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2010)

atariX_ a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse toujours aussi rapide Pascal77 ^^
> Pour l'upgrade en 9.2.2 est-il faisable à partir d'OS X ? Parceque sous 9, le Cube ne détecte plus mon réseau wi-fi...
> Merci



Tu peux le télécharger sous OS X, mais faut démarrer  sous OS 9.2.1 pour l'installer !


----------



## atariX_ (13 Janvier 2010)

Voilà, update réussie, tout marche super 
encore merci pour ton aide


----------



## melaure (13 Janvier 2010)

Pas contre tu peux rester en 10.4. Avec assez de RAM ça tourne bien.


----------

